# Problem mit Trigonometrischen Funktionen



## Ravendark (1. Mrz 2009)

[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]import static java.lang.Math.*;

public class Test {

  public static void main(String[] args) {
    System.out.println(tan(PI));
    // der Tangens von Pi ist Null, warum ist aber das Ergebnis hier -1.224646...E-16 ?

    System.out.println(tan(PI/2));
    // Der Tangens von Pi/2 ist nicht definiert, warum bekomme ich als Ergebnis 1.6331239...E-16 ?

    System.out.println(sin(PI));
    // Gleiches Problem: der Sinus von Pi ist Null, es wird aber 1.224646...E-16 zurückgegeben.
  }

}[/HIGHLIGHT]
Kann mir das mal jemand erklären?


----------



## Creativ (1. Mrz 2009)

Liegt denke ich mal daran, dass Math.PI nicht genau PI ist sondern nur 15 nachkommastellen hat.
Und dadurch kommt, würde ich tippen, die Abweichung.

Wobei ja aber 1.224646...E-16 schon fast 0 ist.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (2. Mrz 2009)

so in etwa ein milliardstel zum quadrat? Also, wenn dir die Näherung an die 0 nicht gut genug ist...


----------



## abollm (2. Mrz 2009)

Ravendark hat gesagt.:


> [..]
> Kann mir das mal jemand erklären?



Die trigonometrischen Funktionen werden wie jede Exponentialfunktion (=elementare mathematische Funktion) in einem Rechner und mit einer Programmiersprache mittels Reihenentwicklungen (z.B. Taylorreihen) berechnet. Üblicherweise nimmt man aber -- insbesondere für schlechte konvergierende Funktionen wie dem Tangens -- konvergenzbeschleunigende Verfahren her. Aber auch diese führen zu mehr oder weniger großen relativen Berechnungsfehlern (die sich grundsätzlich bei jeder Art von numerischer Mathematik nicht vernachlässigen lassen).

Diese Fehler siehst du entsprechend bei deinen Berechnungen.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (2. Mrz 2009)

Die Auswertung der trigonometrischen Funktionen hat mit Taylorreihen nicht sonderlich viel zu tun: CORDIC war schon in den 60er Jahren da, PC's gabs damals nocht nicht mal als Spezies... Was die da mittlerweile einbauen weiß ich auch nicht, aber mit reihenentwicklungen hat's sicherlich nicht mehr viel gemein.


----------



## abollm (2. Mrz 2009)

Andrey hat gesagt.:


> Die Auswertung der trigonometrischen Funktionen hat mit Taylorreihen nicht sonderlich viel zu tun: CORDIC war schon in den 60er Jahren da, PC's gabs damals nocht nicht mal als Spezies... Was die da mittlerweile einbauen weiß ich auch nicht, aber mit reihenentwicklungen hat's sicherlich nicht mehr viel gemein.



Sorry, aber lies meinen Beitrag oben bitte noch einmal sorgfältig.

Man wird sicherlich keine Taylorreihenentwicklungen nehmen, zumal diese bekanntermaßen insbesondere beim tangens schlecht konvergiert. Aber, das hatte ich ja auch nicht behauptet.

Und wenn du den von dir verlinkten Beitrag einmal aufmerksam durchliest, wirst du feststellen, dass man auch bei CORDIC ohne Reihenentwicklungen nicht auskommt (s. Initialsierung).


----------



## 0x7F800000 (2. Mrz 2009)

abollm hat gesagt.:


> Sorry, aber lies meinen Beitrag oben bitte noch einmal sorgfältig.


Durchgelesen. Im ersten Satz sind stets drei verschiedene breit gestreute Fehler vorhanden. Sonst ist alles schön und gut, aber der erste Satz suggeriert imho etwas total Verkehrtes, den kann man (muss man beinahe^^) fehlinterpretieren. 
Ja, das mit dieser Linearkombination für den Tangens kann man in der Tat ganz gut als Reihe beschreiben, das ende der genauigkeit ist da nicht festgelegt, je länger desto besser.


----------



## abollm (2. Mrz 2009)

Andrey hat gesagt.:


> Durchgelesen. Im ersten Satz sind stets drei verschiedene breit gestreute Fehler vorhanden. Sonst ist alles schön und gut, aber der erste Satz suggeriert imho etwas total Verkehrtes, den kann man (muss man beinahe^^) fehlinterpretieren.
> Ja, das mit dieser Linearkombination für den Tangens kann man in der Tat ganz gut als Reihe beschreiben, das ende der genauigkeit ist da nicht festgelegt, je länger desto besser.



Tja, deshalb habe ich ja auch noch mindestens einen zweiten Satz geschrieben.
BTW: Was sind denn die drei verschiedenen, breit gestreuten Fehler im ersten Satz von mir?


----------



## 0x7F800000 (2. Mrz 2009)

Die drei Wortkombinationen habe ich als fehlerhaft eingeschätzt:



abollm hat gesagt.:


> Exponentialfunktion (=elementare mathematische Funktion)


Es gibt nur _Die Exponentialfunktion_, diese ist vollkommen eindeutig und stimmt mit den ganzen anderen trigonometrischen Funktionen nicht überein, auch wenn es da sehr viele hübsche Zusammenhänge gibt. Was "elementare mathematische Funktion" sein soll ist mir auch schleierhaft.



> mit einer Programmiersprache


Naja, es geschieht ja alles rein hardwaremäßig, für "Programmiersprachen" im engeren Sinne ist da kein Platz. Es gibt zumindest mal keinen java oder c oder ähnlichen code, der cos/sin/tan auswertet.



> mittels Reihenentwicklungen (z.B. Taylorreihen) berechnet


"Reihenentwicklungen" im Kontext mit Taylorreihen kann den Eindruck erwecken, als ob man da irgendwelche Potenzreihen auswerten würde, was halt nicht zutrifft.

Sorry, ich studiere halt mathe, bin daher ein wenig pingelig bei solchen sachen. Kriege Panikattacken, wenn Wörter wie "logisch", "offen", "kompakt" oder "fast sicher" im alltäglichen Sprachgebrauch verwendet werden  Daher: nicht zu ernst nehmen, auf CORDIC hab'wa jetzt verwiesen, wenn der OP sich dafür weiter interessiert, wird er das schon nachlesen.


----------



## Marco13 (3. Mrz 2009)

Man kann fast sicher sein, dass bei kompakten Antworten einige Fragen offen bleiben - ist doch logisch!  *Baldriantropfen hinterherreich*

Mit geht es aber teilweise genauso... welche sprachlichen Krämpfe man sich manchmal antut, und welche absurden Gedankengänge es verursachen kann, wenn man überlegt, ob das Wort "fast" in irgendeinem Zusammenhang nicht eigentlich falsch ist, ist schon lästig... (eigentlich... und uneigentlich?  )


----------



## 0x7F800000 (3. Mrz 2009)

*Baldriantropfen trink*


----------



## abollm (5. Mrz 2009)

Andrey hat gesagt.:


> Die drei Wortkombinationen habe ich als fehlerhaft eingeschätzt:
> 
> Es gibt nur _Die Exponentialfunktion_, diese ist vollkommen eindeutig und stimmt mit den ganzen anderen trigonometrischen Funktionen nicht überein, auch wenn es da sehr viele hübsche Zusammenhänge gibt. Was "elementare mathematische Funktion" sein soll ist mir auch schleierhaft.



Kann man so sehen, allerdings sind die trigonometrischen Funktionen sehr eng mit der Exponentialfunktion verwandt. Ich hoffe, du verzeihst das einem Nichtmathematiker!?



Andrey hat gesagt.:


> Naja, es geschieht ja alles rein hardwaremäßig, für "Programmiersprachen" im engeren Sinne ist da kein Platz. Es gibt zumindest mal keinen java oder c oder ähnlichen code, der cos/sin/tan auswertet.



Auch hier: kann man so sehen. Nur habe ich bewusst das kleine Wörtchen "mit" benutzt. Natürlich wird alles hardwaremäßig umgesetzt. Aber wie kommt heutzutage die Logik in die Hardware? Mit Maschinensprache (BTW: hier spricht man auch von Sprache!) direkt ganz bestimmt nicht! Auch ein Assembler bedient sich im Prinzip einer Programmiersprache.


Andrey hat gesagt.:


> "Reihenentwicklungen" im Kontext mit Taylorreihen kann den Eindruck erwecken, als ob man da irgendwelche Potenzreihen auswerten würde, was halt nicht zutrifft.



Kein direkter Einspruch!
Meine Erklärung zieht nur mit dem folgenden Satz.



Andrey hat gesagt.:


> Sorry, ich studiere halt mathe, bin daher ein wenig pingelig bei solchen sachen. Kriege Panikattacken, wenn Wörter wie "logisch", "offen", "kompakt" oder "fast sicher" im alltäglichen Sprachgebrauch verwendet werden  Daher: nicht zu ernst nehmen, auf CORDIC hab'wa jetzt verwiesen, wenn der OP sich dafür weiter interessiert, wird er das schon nachlesen.



Ja, das ist eben der Unterschied: Die Mathematik besteht aus einem (weitestgehend) widerspruchslosen Gebilde, sie kann aber in der Praxis nur unter Zuhilfenahme der von Menschen gesprochenen und geschriebenen Sprache anderen Menschen -- mehr oder weniger -- verständlich gemacht werden. 

Die von uns Menschen gesprochene Sprache ist aber mit einer Reihe von Uneindeutigkeiten, Redundanzen, Widersprüchen etc. behaftet.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (5. Mrz 2009)

abollm hat gesagt.:


> Ich hoffe, du verzeihst das einem Nichtmathematiker!?


Ist ja gut, alles verziehen und längst vergessen, Prost!


----------



## Illuvatar (5. Mrz 2009)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Man kann fast sicher sein, dass bei kompakten Antworten einige Fragen offen bleiben - ist doch logisch!  *Baldriantropfen hinterherreich*


Wo wir schon dabei sind: Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der sich bei kompakten Texten fragt, ob der Verfasser beschränkt ist?


----------



## abollm (5. Mrz 2009)

Andrey hat gesagt.:


> Ist ja gut, alles verziehen und längst vergessen, Prost!



Prost!*


* Das musste sein, bei meinem zweiten tausendsten Beitrag hier.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (5. Mrz 2009)

abollm hat gesagt.:


> Das musste sein, bei meinem _zweiten tausendsten_ Beitrag hier.


Was ist denn mit dem "ersten tausendsten" Beitrag passiert? Hast du in den ankündigungen "Juhu 1000 beiträge" hingeschrieben, und das wurde von Mods gelöscht, oder wie?


----------



## abollm (5. Mrz 2009)

Andrey hat gesagt.:


> Was ist denn mit dem "ersten tausendsten" Beitrag passiert? Hast du in den ankündigungen "Juhu 1000 beiträge" hingeschrieben, und das wurde von Mods gelöscht, oder wie?



Nein, ich hatte bereits letztes Jahr im März (iirc) die 1000er-Posts-Marke überschritten. Nach Umstellung des Forums waren aber einige Beiträge weg. Evtl. waren das die, die ich seinerzeit hier im englischen Teil des Forums gepostet hatte. Ist auch Wurscht, jetzt passt es.


----------

